# You really just can't trust a pregnant goat.



## ChrisM (Jan 13, 2014)

So my wife was checking the girls this morning. She predicted Gigi would have hers sometime this weekend.  That was at 0830. She left to do some stuff and returned at 1030. Twins were on the ground. 2 little girls. And of course I don't have a clue how tto get the pictures from my phone to the forum.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great that they are doing well!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratulations ! Yep , that's how the sneaky ones do it , lol.


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 13, 2014)

I just realized I put this in the wrong forum. As woon as I get to a real computer I will pay for my mistake with some pictures.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

ChrisM said:


> I just realized I put this in the wrong forum. As woon as I get to a real computer I will pay for my mistake with some pictures.


Yay pictures !


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 13, 2014)

Doeling twins and mom.


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 13, 2014)

More


----------



## dnchck (Mar 24, 2014)

They are so adorable!! Congrats!:leap:


----------



## funnyfainters (Aug 1, 2014)

AAWW too cute!!!


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

They are soooo cute!! I love their colors and markings!


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks. This is our first time. I knew that baby ND's were small but I really didn't know HOW small until I saw them for the first time this afternoon. They're the same size as the 6 month old kitten we have. The darker one, who is about 10 or 12 hours old now is already curious and playful with us. She was pawing at my hand and lowering her head to head butt me. LOL! I can't wait until the rest of our girls have theirs and then they're all old enough to play together. I imagine we are going to have some hilarious moments.


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

sooo cute. we had our first ones born this week as well. Careful they are time wasters for sure. We could sit and watch them for hours. Good luck on your other does


----------



## gagoat (Jan 13, 2014)

SerenitySquare said:


> sooo cute. we had our first ones born this week as well. *Careful they are time wasters for sure.* We could sit and watch them for hours. Good luck on your other does


fact

lol

Already spent more time with them and thinking about them and watching them than anything else today. lol


----------



## Tapestry (Feb 5, 2015)

My first time with kids, my husband was a human jungle gym almost every day. He would get down on all four and all the babies would immediately run over and start jumping on his back. Goatling are so funny.


----------



## gagoat (Jan 13, 2014)

They're so little!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Nigey babies ARE little. Even my "Big" bucklings were so little I had a hard time keeping them in the fence! (See the pic in my signature)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## Sydmurph (Jun 4, 2013)

Smart lady, went to town and guessed the wrong date on purpose, she knows how to get kids on the ground LOL


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep they are little and stay little (ok smaller them a full size) Congratulations they are adorable. Love the picture with the cat.


----------



## REBurwell (Jul 22, 2014)

They are adorable!!!! That is currently my major concern since we are having a cold snap!!!


----------



## gagoat (Jan 13, 2014)

And here we go again. Ruth is a stubborn girl and was not having any part of an audience for her kids' entry to this world. Not only did she wait for a cold rainy night, she waited until I left her for a short period of time to get kids to bed.

Healthy twins ... one buckling (black and white) and one doeling (tri-color)


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

congrats, they are soo cute


----------



## gagoat (Jan 13, 2014)

I knew it would happen ... ANOTHER doe dropped her kids when I wasn't looking. Twin doelings. One more goat left to kid this season. Will we see this one? Doubtful. 

So far this year ... 5 doelings and 1 buckling.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on all your kids!


----------



## gagoat (Jan 13, 2014)

Thank you. It's been a very good year for us so far.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im sorry for laughing , but your posts are funny , :lol:
Aww , so cute ! Very pretty babies you have there ! 
Its just bad timing for you i guess , I'm sorry you haven't been able to be there and see the births  
Hopefully you get to see your last girl have hers !!!

You certainly have the doe fairy on your side 
Do me a favor , mail her to J.O.Y. Farms , she needs her


----------



## gagoat (Jan 13, 2014)

I'll send her right over ... as soon as this last one kids.


----------



## ChrisM (Jan 13, 2014)

And the last one has taken her turn. We ended up with a total of 6 girls and 2 boys. Beginners' luck I suppose. We are going to sell our bucks, keep 3 of the new does and get a new buck for next season.


----------

